# Delta 17-965 floor drill press - $200 Craigslist find



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I just bought this drill press, a Delta 17-965 for $200. Appeared to be in good shape. Came with a shop made mobile base which was a nice bonus. The runout looked to be about .002-.003 as expected. Now that I have it home, I am noticing that the up and down action is not smooth and is rather creaky in some sections of the travel. It's completely usable, but I would like to fix this if possible. Is there a way I can fix this? Was this a good price considering the latest 3/4 HP 17" drill press is 1k?


----------



## jobewan (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Noone

I would open it up and see about lubing the rack and pinion gear that moves the quill up and down. Drill presses are pretty straight forward.

As far as the price - its fantastic! With a minor amount of TLC you will have a really sweet machine for a quarter or less of what you would have paid if you bought it new, and from the pic it looks to be in great shape. Great find and congratulations! Did that little table come with it as well? That is pretty handy too. I would be very happy with this if I were you.

Joe


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Joe. It came with everything you see. Thanks for validating what I thought was a good deal!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

How is the drill press working out 2 + years later. 
Did you get the up and down quill action working smoothly?


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

It had worked out great. I think I lubed the quill and it was fine. One of my best craigslist finds along with the PM bandsaw I found!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL one time i started having trouble all of sudden found out just where them little bassturds where storing the sunflower seeds NICE DP :<)))


----------



## alex629 (Oct 25, 2014)

This model is now out of the market. But I saw some people were very positive to this Delta 17 965 model. Only thing you have to do is to set the belt tension properly.

Admin: https://drillpressreview.com/tag/rikon/


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice find; nice price. I don't like the base; too narrow. I would make it larger for better stability. DP's are notoriously top heavy.


----------

